# National Motorhome Show



## 109659 (Feb 2, 2008)

Good morning, 

I have just booked in to the National Motorhome show at Peterborough. Discount as MHF member went through with no problem. Did not find button to send E- mail. Hope this is picked up!

Don


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Frenchy said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I have just booked in to the National Motorhome show at Peterborough. Discount as MHF member went through with no problem. Did not find button to send E- mail. Hope this is picked up!
> 
> Don


Hi Don,

Have you added yourself to our rally list? if so then you should get an e.mail from us you then click on the e.mail to confirm you have booked this will confirm you on our rally list.

EDIT I see you have ok I will confirm you now

Jacquie


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie, tickets came this morning, all ok.

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Jolly good Olley  things are looking up :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie, going to "Dave's motorhome services" near Birmingham Friday morning for a brake service, so we won't be with you until early Friday night. Is the last entry at 20.00? If so we hope to be there before then.

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi Jacquie, going to "Dave's motorhome services" near Birmingham Friday morning for a brake service, so we won't be with you until early Friday night. Is the last entry at 20.00? If so we hope to be there before then.
> 
> Olley


Hi Ian

I think they close the gate at 9pm

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Ian

I've just checked my marshalling details and they apparently don't close the gate until 9.30pm on Friday evening.

Hope you make it in time :lol:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi ladies thanks for the info, its not the time it will take for the service, its the shopping stops on the way back. :lol: :lol: 

Think its best I tell her 20.00, but no doubt some rotton swine will grass me up later. :lol: 

Olley


----------

